# [Portable] Bruit bizare de temps en temps [Résolu]

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Hier, j'ai voulu optimiser ma Gentoo, car j'ai un pc portable (Asus G1).

Alors, j'ai suivi ce tuto : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/power-management-guide.xml

Je n'ai touché qu'à la gestion du processeur pour qu'il s'adapte automatiquement à la fréquence idéale.

Mais problème depuis  :Sad: 

Quand le pc est sur le secteur aucun problème

C'est en mode batterie que ça merde :

Quand je donne un nouveau programme à ouvrir, faire un emerge, aucun bruit bizare...

Quand je laisse le pc, sans aucune tâche, il a tendance a faire un sifflement et je n'arrive pas à savoir de quel composant il s'agit.

Sur Vista (je sais, c'est pas bien !!), il ne le fait pas ..... quoi qu'il a juste tendance a toujours vouloir bouffer mon cpu (Intel centrino core 2 duo 2ghz)pour rien...

Pensez-vous que l'optimisation de ma Gentoo y soit pour quelque chose ?

Que faire ?Last edited by Animatrix on Sat Apr 14, 2007 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebtx

Salut,

Je dirais que c'est parfaitement normal.

Le sifflement vient très certainement du processeur, qui, lorsqu'il idle réduit sa fréquence de fonctionnement.

Si ça ne le fait pas sous vista ça vient sûrement de la lourdeur du système (enfin avec toutes les fioritures c'est normal que le proco ne soit jamais en repos).

Bref, ne t'inquiètes pas pour le sifflement, même si j'avoue c'est chiant des fois de l'entendre. C'est tout simplement l'économie d'énergie qui fonctionne  :Smile: 

Après tout dépend des portables, y'en a où ça ne s'entend pas, y'en a d'autres ça s'entend + que la musique.

----------

## Animatrix

En fait, 

QUand je lance un programme et que je reste en 996MHZ (fréquence minimale), plus de bruit.

SI je ne fais rien et que je passe en 2Ghz, la le bruit reste.

C'est tout de même normal ?

Le bruit n'est pas très dérangeant, mais bon un peu flippant sur le coup quand même !!!

Edit : je viens de voir que tu le même processeur que moi.

Tu as aussi ce bruit ?

----------

## sebtx

Euh je crois mais j'entends rarement quelquechose tellement c'est bas.

Mais ne t'inquiètes pas, quand ton processeur est inactif, il économise l'énergie. C'est automatique et c'est fonction de la charge que tu lui imposes  :Smile: 

----------

## widan

 *Animatrix wrote:*   

> Quand je laisse le pc, sans aucune tâche, il a tendance a faire un sifflement et je n'arrive pas à savoir de quel composant il s'agit.

 

Le bruit vient du VRM pour le CPU (le circuit électronique qui produit la tension d'alim du CPU). C'est une bobine qui vibre et produit le sifflement, et la fréquence du son dépend de la consommation électrique du CPU et donc de la charge. C'est un problème fréquent (pas que sur les portables d'ailleurs, recherche "inductor whine" ou "coil whine" sur Google) et pas grave, mais qui peut être très énervant selon la fréquence du sifflement et les conditions qui le font apparaître.

----------

## Animatrix

Merci pour ces précisions.

En fait, j'avais peur d'avoir fait une connerie, mais non  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *Animatrix wrote:*   Quand je laisse le pc, sans aucune tâche, il a tendance a faire un sifflement et je n'arrive pas à savoir de quel composant il s'agit. 
> 
> Le bruit vient du VRM pour le CPU (le circuit électronique qui produit la tension d'alim du CPU). C'est une bobine qui vibre et produit le sifflement, et la fréquence du son dépend de la consommation électrique du CPU et donc de la charge. C'est un problème fréquent (pas que sur les portables d'ailleurs, recherche "inductor whine" ou "coil whine" sur Google) et pas grave, mais qui peut être très énervant selon la fréquence du sifflement et les conditions qui le font apparaître.

 

Ha merci de l'info, je comprends maintenant pourquoi mon P3 siffle un peu quand il a de la charge  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

salut,

j'ai le même sifflement sur un vieux NEC (centrino 1.4), le seul truc pour minimiser le désagrément :

changer la fréquence dans les paramètres du noyau, si ce n'est déja fait --> CONFIG_HZ=100

à 1000Hz c'est insupportable à 250 un peu plus et à 100Hz il ne me reste plus qu'un petit bourdonnement sourd

je bénis tous les jours le dev noyau d'avoir permis de changer cette valeur à la compile, 

avant le seul moyen était d'aller changer cette valeur à la mimine dans les sources... 

enfin quand on se souvenait dudit fichier source   :Smile: 

merci widan pour l'explication, tout ce que j'avais trouvé pour l'instant 

n'expliquait pas clairement quel composant était en cause

bonne journée

----------

## lesourbe

on t'as pas dit ?

passé 25 ans, t'entends plus ce genre de bruits ...  :Smile: 

----------

